# Grade my cameraman



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I think I have the latest flathead release on a server.

movie_0001.wmv

Will keep working on night shooting to enable fish fighting video.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Good job on the vid. Beautiful fish. Glad to see you're back on, hope you get to felling 100%. Catfishing is the most therapeutic activity a person can undertake - hope you get a lot of therapy.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Welcome back !! Hope everything is going great. That is a nice fish.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

good job by the cameraman.i couldn't hear him too well though.was it m m?

btw,i take care of that fish this year.by the time i get to him he should be at least 66+


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Cool beans.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I thought he did well  , but he needs to use that zoom button a little more.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I was nto able to open it. After I clicked on the link, the vid screen said ready, I hit the play button and nothing happened just kept saying it was ready


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Do you have dial up? It will probably take a while to load. It should play by itself when it's fully loaded.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I thought he did well , but he needs to use that zoom button a little more.


  yeah,and he needs to speak up a little more too


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

no I have DSL........I will try it again......it worked that time! My PC must have been taking a poop the last time


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Before everyone piles on the cameraman you need to realize that we are shooting in whatever conditions we have and usually after being up all night.

The Audio portions may sound terrible because the built in microphones are not directional.

I am willing to take any suggestions because I want full blown fish fights on video. Capturing the most exciting part--the dip net- will require 1-2 more people than we normally have when fishing


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I am curious as to why you would need an extra 1 or 2 people?? I have never landed one that big, but I know I would land it myself.....or are you fishing areas where you need an extra hadn to get the fish out of the water anyway? 

I would be more than willing to help you guys out....Hell, I would even just sit and watch you guys fish just for the learning experience  then when I was needed, I would help out :C


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

One to hold the camera, one to hold the light, an extra hand would be helpful, and of course I would be fighting the fish  . With my luck lately, that's not likely.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I get ya! I never thought of lighting and the sound man  


Very clever grasshoppa!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

hahahahahanow this is funny


> Before everyone piles on the cameraman you need to realize that we are shooting in whatever conditions we have and usually after being up all night.


 you guys sleep more on the bank than you do at home,while misfit sits up all night,ready to gide you to the right pole when a fish does bite  




> With my luck lately, that's not likely.


 well,that's bound to change sooner or later.....................................i think


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Shoot a FEW extra guys wouldnt hurt all of you. You guys have your own little hospital wing there.  Take it easy fellows, I hope you all get into some nice Flatheads.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks great, nice fish!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> you guys sleep more on the bank than you do at home,while misfit sits up all night,ready to gide you to the right pole when a fish does bite


You will notice that I had to send Misfit a video message in hopes that he could go for a nite at a time. If Magis was operating the camera where was Seevers? I suspect some place with air conditioning and a neon sign  

I will have to tell Magis to reel in fish on my rods for a while. Don't want one of the big fish to make me squeal like a girl.  

Seevers if you want to be in the fish pictures you need to at least send us a carboard cut out or something


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

why is it when i take the time to go,you decide to hide out in some air conditioned luxury hotel?  
full service even,complete with with maid service,gourmet meals,cable tv,recliners,bedside potties and urinals,and pretty women tending to your every need   
but i still think i picked a better place to hide


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> gourmet meals


 Can you give me the name to that one, because I'm going there next time.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> gourmet meals


The mission statement at the hospital cafeteria reads like this:

If they aren't sick when they arrive--
They will be after they have eaten!

It is a good thing I was overmedicated or I woulda escaped sooner!!

Seevers

I still think Mike woulda helped me escape


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

to whom it may concern(the two invalids)  
the grub i saw on robby's tray looked as good as what my wife puts on the table(which isn't much)   
and it ain't no better than the buget motel you visited,mike,LOL.
and i wouldn't shack up in a place like that if they served filet and lobster 3 times a day  

robby,i came to that place to help you escape,but with the warden sitting there watching like a mother hen.......................................well,you might be a good fishin' buddy,but you AIN"T worth the wrath she would have brought down on me


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

to whom it may concern(the two invalids)  
the grub i saw on robby's tray looked as good as what my wife puts on the table(which isn't much)   
and it ain't no better than the buget motel you visited,mike,LOL.
and i wouldn't shack up in a place like that if they served filet and lobster 3 times a day. 

robby,i came to that place to help you escape,but with the warden sitting there watching like a mother hen.......................................well,you might be a good fishin' buddy,but you AIN"T worth the wrath she would have brought down on me 

ps..........you guys can hobble to your poles on your own now


----------

